# Is this boric acid safe? Please look at my link.



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I am looking for 100% boric acid powder to be used for tear stains. I found this one online and wondered if anyone else knows if this is the kind to use.

Humco Boric Acid Powder NF 12 oz - Pharmapacks

I cannot find any at the local stores and pharmacies. If you know of another link that you have used, please share it with me.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello, I use 3% Boric acid solution to clean Boycie´s tear stains once a day, I haven´t noticed any problems. This was recommended to me by a lady who has a 5 year old maltese and has always been using it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Be careful 100 boric acid is strong, I've used it for tanning hides.It dries out the hide. Also used it for cleaning tough stains in carpet. Be careful what you use near dog's eyes, I read one woman used creme bleach and it eventually blinded her dog....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I suppose you intend to dilute it a lot??? I use an eyewash that contains boric acid...I advise you to do that.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

My breeder recommended following uo the eye wash with boric acid powder purchased from the pharmacy. The eye wash is liquid - use this first. The boric acid powder is to be brushed into the hair under the eyes. This helps to lighten the stains. If you get it in the eye, just rinse again!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Carly is just a puppy right? Dewey had some staining too when he was teething. I use a human eye cleanser(liquid drops) daily that contains boric acid . I allow the cleaner to drip down his face and use .spa Lavish two to three times a week. After the teething he doesn't have much staining at all, but his face is washed everyday along with the eye cleaner. I did the same with Laurel, but she ended up having her tear ducts flushed . She has very little staining now.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your help!


----------

